
WAL-G – fast archival and restoration for PostgreSQL - bjoko
https://github.com/wal-g/wal-g
======
rattray
Has anyone here used WAL-G? How does it compare to WAL-E in practice?

~~~
stubish
WAL-G only supports AWS, so a lot of us are still using WAL-E. If anyone is
looking for a reasonably simple Go project to contribute to, have a look at
adding Azure, OpenStack or GCE support to help bring it up to parity.

~~~
x4m
We have GCP. There's a PR
[https://github.com/wal-g/wal-g/pull/189/commits/17363c3fb6a5...](https://github.com/wal-g/wal-g/pull/189/commits/17363c3fb6a586d0363d94512c5b6d14c3e46d57)

I'm on-call for this week, but I'm planing to work on merging this soon.

~~~
grumpydba
Would you accept PRs implementing ssh backups ?

~~~
x4m
Sounds cool, but I doubt it is implementable... Let's create an issue for
discussion of this feature?

~~~
grumpydba
Hi,

will do, thanks! I guess in_memory_storage_folder.go is a good starting point.

